# Peavey CS4000 Amplifier?



## jmcomp124 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Folks,
I currently have two Yamaha P7000s amps each operating in bridged mono mode. They are driving dual subs, namely a DIY LMS 5400 18" sub with dual 18" passive radiators. The PE7000s replaced two Crown CE4000 as I wanted fanless or whisper quiet operation (fan noise not audible 10 ft away from the amplifiers) and the P7000s delivers. Based on the P7000s specs my guess is that the P7000 is maxing out at around 2600 Watts. The 4 ohm bridged spec is not out there anywhere on-line I could find and the 2600Watts is based on my extrapolation. My subs can definitely benefit from more power and they are tuned to 15Hz. I don't know how good the P7000 is for 15 to 20Hz content. My questions
1) Will the Peavey CS4000 deliver clean power from 15Hz to 20Hz better than the P7000s?
2) Will it operate quietly (fans come on only when needed?) or will the fans be always running?

I am not able to access the Peavey manual as the link on their site seems to be broken. Any other potential candidates other than the Peavey CS4000 you can think of? Note quiet operation is key criteria along with sub 20Hz performance and it has to be better than the Yamaha P7000s. 
Any feedback will be appreciated.
Regards,
-Jai


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't have any answers for the CS4000 but then manual can be downloaded here:

http://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-PEV-CS4000-LIST


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I copied the manual & am pasting it below, at work & doesn't support acrobat sharing. It it doesn't work, I'll try from home. 

POWER AMPLIFIER
Owner’s Manual

Sorry, that was a bit long, but manuals generaly are...and the formatting error made it even longer.


----------



## jmcomp124 (Feb 27, 2007)

Tonto said:


> I copied the manual & am pasting it below, at work & doesn't support acrobat sharing. It it doesn't work, I'll try from home.
> 
> POWER AMPLIFIER
> Owner’s Manual
> ...


Please delete your previous post as it is too long. Thanks for the pointer though.


----------



## jmcomp124 (Feb 27, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> I don't have any answers for the CS4000 but then manual can be downloaded here:
> 
> http://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-PEV-CS4000-LIST


Thanks for the pointer Mike. Definitely helped. Here is the actual link to the pdfCS 4000 Manual
Regards,
-Jai


----------



## jmcomp124 (Feb 27, 2007)

I ordered a couple of New In Box Peavey CS4000, I found on ebay. Arrives next week. Will post an update soon after I get a chance to try it.


----------

